# Audi Q5 as a mountain bike car?



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm currently driving a BMW 335i and as fun a car as that is, it's not great for mountain biking.

I don't want to go full SUV but I also don't want to give up the wonderful European feel of the Bimmer. 

I'm thinking about the Audi Q5 as a compromise...anyone have any experience with them as a daily driver and a mountain bike vehicle?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

My 2010 Q5 was an awesome MTB SUV......until I went with a Porsche Cayenne GTS. Now, I can tow a small Yacht and still pass 90% of cars on the road....


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> My 2010 Q5 was an awesome MTB SUV......until I went with a Porsche Cayenne GTS. Now, I can tow a small Yacht and still pass 90% of cars on the road....


What's the hurry?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I would personally be interested in a Q3 or BMW X1, if you're looking more SUV but I think the Audi Allroad would take the cake as the MTB car.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Mr Pink57 said:


> I would personally be interested in a Q3 or BMW X1, if you're looking more SUV but I think the Audi Allroad would take the cake as the MTB car.


I have a 2002 Audi allroad too....


----------



## njnets23 (May 17, 2009)

I just got a 2014 Audi Allroad, coming off a VW Touareg and VW R32. Got a 1.25" Curt hitch installed and got the 1UPUSA rack. Haven't yet really road tripped with it, but picked it over the Q5 for the more car like feel/performance. While the Touareg was nice in concept, it was way too much vehicle and maintenance (tires, brakes etc), not to mention gas, for a vehicle that big was getting too costly.

So far, love the Audi Allroad. Love it.


----------



## njnets23 (May 17, 2009)

*Love my 2014 Allroad*


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

are you going to use a rack and a hitch? I have a dodge ram and still put my bikes on a hitch rack almost every time. When I have to run into the store it is nice to be able to lock inside.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I did intend for this to be stolen from the Q5 and all about the allroad. But I guess the question would be more about what you are hauling? If it's more commonly going to be four people plus four bikes and gear then something like a Q5/7 would be ideal. But if it's going to only be two maybe three people I would consider something smaller like a Q3 or X1.

I mention the allroad as more of that body style I think lends itself great to our sport. I personally owned a Passat wagon for a few years and loved it, I was able to sit in the back with the tailgate up to put my shoes on or anything else. It has tons of space inside to haul. I took 3 people with 3 bikes and 3 days worth of camping gear no problem and kept at mid 20s in gas mileage.

This is all personal preference though and I am sure a Q5 is going to be just fine (especially a TDI  ). 

Now I am a Honda Element owner, and I have a tough time imagining anything else for bike trips outside of say a A6 Allroad/Passat Wagon.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I should have given more detail.

The primary use will be my 70 mile, one-way commute to my office in Atlanta traffic. I probably do this commute 12 days a month.

When not in the office, it's a 60 mile drive to ATL to leave it in the airport parking deck for the week.

On the weekends, it's taking me and my Yeti ASR-5 to the local trails that are all within about 30 minutes of my house.

HOWEVER, my brother-in-law just bought a cabin in Asheville, NC and I've convinced him to start mountain biking. I can see a trip to Asheville (2.5 hours) every month or so.

Most of the time, I'm the only passenger in my car.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Mr Pink57 said:


> I would personally be interested in a Q3 or BMW X1, if you're looking more SUV but I think the Audi Allroad would take the cake as the MTB car.


The Q5 is based on the a4 chassis. It has better AWD than the Q3 and Q1. It's basically an A4 in SUV form.

But yeah, the A4 Allroad is sweet, and would make a swank bike car. I would love one of those in the driveway with a manual transmission, but they don't import them.


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

Made many trips in a Q5 and its a great car. It's not particularly large though so you're probably still looking at taking the front wheel off a bike to put it in the back (with the seats folded down). mpg is quite good as well.

I'm interested in the US spec Q3 when it finally arrives, but if I were planning on fitting a bike inside frequently I'd probably lean towards the 5.


----------



## YetiDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Seems to work just fine for me...


----------



## MisterClean (Jul 1, 2004)

KevinGT said:


> I don't want to go full SUV but I also don't want to give up the wonderful European feel of the Bimmer.


So... have you driven an X5? It's really not a full SUV. I'm amazed at how well it drives. My DD is a 350z so no MTB shuttling happening there. Picked up a 2011 xdrive35i really awesome car with ability for light off-roading. Steep dirt grades are no problem. Wheel articulation is limited, but it does just fine on 3 wheels. Only SUV-like vehicle that you can take to a track one day and light-off roading the next day. Well, there is the Cayanne for $$$$

I have yet to put a bike rack on it, but my Enduro SL (medium) fits inside with the rear seats folded down. (albeit fork in short-travel mode and gravity-dropper lowered and it's still a tight fit.) Bike rack is next - either receiver hitch with Thule T2 or the BMW-branded carrier that uses the tow hook mounts.

I can't find much here on BMW X5 setups, so must not be very popular.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I have an 05 Touareg V8, same motor a the Audi's. The X5 is not the only vehicle you can take to the track one day and off road the next. As a matter of fact , I have the air suspension so once I hit 90 it lowers itself, and when off road I can set it so that it goes up to around 13in of clearance. As a matter of fact, they designed it to compete with an X5 on road and a Range Rover off road.

It's a great MTB vehicle, gas mileage sucks but I'm sure the new Audi gets better.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

They make the Audi Q5 in a 3.0L TDI that goes 0-60 in under 6 seconds and gets over 30 MPG on the highway. With all the driving you're doing, that's what I'd pick if I was going to drop 60k on an SUV.


----------



## sicboy541 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm confused why your 335 isn't a good mountain bike car? I put 4 bikes on the roof of mine and travel all over the Pac NW for rides and races. Because the activity has the word "mountain" in it you need an SUV? Your choice of course but hang onto that hard earned money, put it into another bike!


----------



## Christopher98 (Jun 18, 2011)

I would say if you want to mimic the feel of a 335, I would go with a new Porsche Macan...


----------



## eddjmemg (Apr 12, 2013)

KevinGT said:


> I should have given more detail.
> 
> The primary use will be my 70 mile, one-way commute to my office in Atlanta traffic. I probably do this commute 12 days a month.
> 
> ...


Q5 TDI. You'll get close to 30MPG and 25 in traffic. Nothing will beat it in mileage except it's close cousins the Touareg, Q7, Porsche TDIs will match it. As far as space the Q5 will give you plenty of space and you will enjoy it's driving feel, comfort and convenience. Plus if you're a winter person that Quattro is the best for driving in wintery conditions. You won't be disappointed. If you don't care about mileage and want the performance your BMW had the SQ5 will one up it.

Then again I've fit my XL SC Bronson C in the trunk of my lowered VW Jetta TDI doing 50mpg in the hwy.

Road Test and New Car Test Drive Reviews - CARandDRIVER is where you should go for car reviews and opinions not mtbr.com/forums. lol


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

It's the perfect bike hauler. Check out RPI's project Q5.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

We have both a BMW X5 and a BMW 530xi wagon. I drive the wagon for commenting (27 mi one way) and for business. We go skiing in both and we go cycling in both. 

Of the two, I'd have to say that the wagon is the better of the two cars for two of us going biking or skiing. It's easier to get things off the roof rack (although the bikes go on the X5 on a 1UpUSA hitch rack) and it's a better height to sit on the tailgate/bumper to get ready. It is also a more comfortable drive on the road.

If you like the Audi's, I'd guess I'd advocate for the wagon (allroad) over the cross over. I'd draw the line at towing things - if you want to tow stuff, then get the bigger vehicle with the stiffer suspension. If you don't, then the sport wagon is *the* way to go.

J.


----------



## hkenshin (Apr 7, 2008)

Such a good looking car that I feel is overpriced by 5k at least.

I saw Hans Rey pull into the crank bros parking lot down in Laguna with one when I went to drop off my stupid kronolog for service. There's pics of him with it too on pb (Endless Trail - The Hans Rey Interview - Pinkbike). If it's good enough for him...


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

If you like the form factor of the Q5, take a look at the Acura RDX, too, they are quite similar in their proportions. I am loving my RDX - but I have the latest year of the previous model with a small turbocharged engine and SH-AWD. That thing corners like no other car I ever owned. The latest model has been dumbed down for soccer moms though.


----------

